# Wie viel Radiatorfläche für 9900k ?



## bummi18 (18. November 2019)

*Wie viel Radiatorfläche für 9900k ?*

Wie es oben im Titel schon steht  , Vorhanden sind ein 140 er Radi und ein 240 ( NexXxoS), die sich um die rtx 2080 kümmern , immo wird diese unter last ca . 46 grad warm  +-  . würde ein zusätzlicher 360 er Radiator für den 9900k  reichen ?
Ich lass ihn undervoltet auf 4,7 all core laufen ,der dark rock pro hält ihn im 60 er Bereich recht kühl. Wenn soll er in den bestehenden Kreislauf mit rein...  wichtig... leise...  min. so wie mit dem dark rock pro. 
Gruß


----------



## Sinusspass (18. November 2019)

*AW: wie viel Radiatorfläche für 9900k ?*

Ein 9900k verbraucht im Gamingbetrieb unter 100 Watt, eine 2080 über 200. Mir wäre die Radiatorfläche generell zu gering, aber du erhöhst deine Radiatorfläche immerhin um ~75%, das sollte für weniger als 50% mehr Abwärme im Kreislauf wohl reichen.


----------



## Threshold (19. November 2019)

*AW: Wie viel Radiatorfläche für 9900k ?*

Wenn der Dark Rock schon leise und kühl ist, wieso was daran ändern?


----------



## tigra456 (23. November 2019)

*AW: Wie viel Radiatorfläche für 9900k ?*

Also ich habe einen 240er Nexxxos V2 samt D5 Pumpe....
Boost @Stock inkl AVX 4,7.... Power im Bios alles offen und Voltage adaptive auf 1,325 Volt mit LLC5 um es genau zu sagen.

Reicht fürs Gamen locker. Bei nem AVX Bench die Temp unter 95-99 Grad zu halten ist allgemein eh schwer. Trotz geköpft und Kupferkopf....
Die Angaben sind allgemein eh schwierig was Power angeht, weil es immer auf die Art zu testen ankommt.
Für Gaming langt wie gesagt n 240er weil er z.b. bei BF5 nur selten über 150 Watt peakt. Meist eher unter 100....


----------

